# Any Neo Ventilator user in the bunch?



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

i love mine!

tt


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. Got one a couple months ago. Best Leslie sim I've ever heard.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

"Ventilator Blues" predated the pedal by a few decades. Cool song and cool pedal judging by the vids, however. Personally, I gets my "swirly-on" with a homebuilt Leslie ($100 all in). Just a bit of a challenge gigging it, though, so the pedal seems attractive in that regard.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Strymon Leslie emulator seems like a very sensibly-designed piece of gear. No idea how it compares to the Neo-V in terms of nailing the desired tone.


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes the Strymon Lex is promising...good company!

From what i've heard on You Tube it seems to me to sound a little extreme...

I'm in love with the Ventilator...it does sound natural.

A+
tt


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

It look like I'm putting together a pedalboard for Mike, the keyboard player for Blue Rodeo. He has one and runs it with his Korg CX-3 and swears by it.
It seems like a very solid unit for sure. 
B.


----------

